# constantly holding his head ?



## tiger

hi :flower:
jesse is nearly 18months and ive noticed for a while now that he holds his head ALOT. when he first started doing it a few months ago i thought nothing of it because they do so many weird things, or i thought maybe it was from teething.
but hes started doing it much more regularly, maybe 4 or 5 times a day. he will be fine and then all of a sudden he puts one hand on either side of his head and pretty much pushes in ? he then gets a little aggressive and my mum picked up on it yesterday and said shes not seen another kid do this so often.
so im wondering what i should do ? 
he has his 18month vaccinations next week , should i mention it or is it normal?


----------



## hardworknmama

I would mention it since it worries you but it might be nothing at all. My youngest likes to slap both sides of his head with his hands and he does this several times a day but he seems to like it so I let it go. I figure he will grow out of it in the next year or so. :shrug: Like I said though, since it worries you it won't hurt to mention it to your doc at his well baby visit next week. :hug:


----------



## tiger

thanks hun. its starting to worry me a bit just because of his behaviour straight after he does it


----------



## honey08

i wud certainly mention this xx


----------



## Cat lady

Babies must get headaches, maybe he has a headache? Definatley mention it, but babies do strange thing, ever time I take Thomas's nappy off, he hits his willy!
My mum thought Thomas was doing something strange when she looked after him for an hour, he would hold his hand to his head and run around shouting. When we got back, she showed us the behaviour. He was copying us on the phone, putting the phone to his ear and talking! 
xxx


----------



## tiger

ive thought about him possibly copying something we are doing but i cant find anything where we look like we are doing that.
the thing that bothers me is him pushing his hands into his head and getting really angry after he does it.
im definately going to mention it, he seems fine otherwise.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Harry does the head holding thing too but he laughs. I would maybe speak to your HV (or paed if you're outside the UK) and ask because of the strange behaviour afterwards. I would assume it's a headache though.


----------



## _Vicky_

I would assume headache too - maybe linked to teething? The boys are getting their molars about now and its hellish, I know its painful when they form in the jaw too. I would get it checked though - it could be reoccuring earache? 

Gosh they worry us silly dont they xxxx


----------



## sun

Also sometimes they do stuff we don't understand but it makes perfect sense in their heads! Like they see something on TV that they are copying etc. My LO will put one hand on his ear and rock his head side to side. I thought it was really odd until I found out he was trying to copy the older girls next door when they do a "sleep" action with their dolls. So he does it when we say sleep. This took us months to figure out though. 

If your LO seems angry after, I agree it could be headache or ear pain! Teething gives my LO a very quick temper. Would mention it and see what they say xxx


----------



## tiger

thanks everyone :flower:
ill definately mention it.
ive always thought of ear ache, because he has ALOT of gunk in his ears often, im always cleaning them, but the dr just said that it can be normal and to clean them every 2nd night. still makes me wonder though.


----------



## hardworknmama

Maybe the aggression is his frustration at not being able to fix whatever is bothering him. :shrug: Just a thought, like his teeth are giving him a headache so he presses in on his head but when he stops his head still hurts so he gets aggressive? What did your doc say?


----------



## tiger

the appt isnt until next week, so ill mention it then.


----------



## hardworknmama

Oh whoops, I thought it was today. :blush:


----------

